# Farmer Ted tries healing peptides



## FarmerTed (Sep 12, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> I'd say BPC-157 and TB-500. That'll take the inflammation down and help facilitate repair. Just stay patient with it.



I just started taking this combo for arthritis & tendinitis in my knees.
I'm on day 6 now and not noticing any change yet. Too soon I'm sure, but wondering how long to see results?
I'm using Titan Medical as recommended by Dave Palumbo, and it's kind of pricey.


----------



## Jin (Sep 12, 2020)

FarmerTed said:


> I just started taking this combo for arthritis & tendinitis in my knees.
> I'm on day 6 now and not noticing any change yet. Too soon I'm sure, but wondering how long to see results?
> I'm using Titan Medical as recommended by Dave Palumbo, and it's kind of pricey.



Can you keep us posted on this? I’m going to make this it’s own thread. Thank you.


----------



## CJ (Sep 12, 2020)

Yes, please!!!


----------



## FarmerTed (Sep 12, 2020)

Jin, I'm not allowed to reply to PM yet and I'm not sure how to calculate the dosage.


The labels read as follows: 
PBC-157 PF 15MG injectable
Thymosin Beta 4 PF 15MG injectable

Instructions are the same for both: Reconstitute with 5 ML of Bacteriostatic Water & inject 20 units (0.20ML) Subcutaneosly 1-2 times daily.


So I'm taking 20 units of each, 2x daily.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 12, 2020)

Good luck.  Definitely let us know how it goes.  

The only thing I’ve found to help my arthritic knees and back is staying active... squats, yoga, hiking, etc.  

It sounds counterintuitive to grind away when you have little to no cartilage, but my daily pain is manageable by doing so.


----------



## CJ (Sep 12, 2020)

FarmerTed said:


> Jin, I'm not allowed to reply to PM yet and I'm not sure how to calculate the dosage.
> 
> 
> The labels read as follows:
> ...



15mg ÷ 5 ML= 3mg per ml

So each 0.2ml dose you're taking is 0.6mg or 600 mcg(micrograms).


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 13, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> 15mg ÷ 5 ML= 3mg per ml
> 
> So each 0.2ml dose you're taking is 0.6mg or 600 mcg(micrograms).



Glad someone went to school!
I wouldn't have been able to figure that out! Lol. But definitely interested in how this works out for you?
Keep us posted!


----------



## FarmerTed (Sep 24, 2020)

Quick update:  
When I started taking the peptides, I stopped taking ibuprofen. (had been doing 1,000mg 2x daily for months) 
I was pretty uncomfortable for the first 10-12 days, and then the pain started to ease.  
I'm only injecting 1x daily now instead of 2x, and I'm feeling better on the peptides than I did on the ibuprofen.
I went ahead and refilled both prescriptions and will continue taking both till they're gone.


----------



## Jin (Sep 24, 2020)

FarmerTed said:


> Quick update:
> When I started taking the peptides, I stopped taking ibuprofen. (had been doing 1,000mg 2x daily for months)
> I was pretty uncomfortable for the first 10-12 days, and then the pain started to ease.
> I'm only injecting 1x daily now instead of 2x, and I'm feeling better on the peptides than I did on the ibuprofen.
> I went ahead and refilled both prescriptions and will continue taking both till they're gone.



I know deca only works whilst you take it. I believe the idea of these peptides is that they actually heal. I hope they do and look forward to a positive report some months after you’ve stopped. 

there is no need to go above 800mg a dose for IB Profin. There are lots of adverse effects. Sometimes you have to take it. When you do you should aim for the smallest effective dose possible. 

Glad you’re feeling better. 

Is the Rx from an online clinic? If so I’d be interested in checking them out. Thanks.


----------



## FarmerTed (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks. 
I'm hoping for permanent healing; I'll report back if anything changes. 
I use Titan Medical Center; everything is done online or over the phone.


Look's like I'm one post short of posting links, so some assembly required.  
titanmedicalcenter  dot com


----------



## Kaioken (Oct 12, 2020)

I've used BPC-157 and TB-500 to help with tendonitis in my elbows and wrist. The elbows were to a point where I couldn't do any pressing at all for a while! It works wonders for healing small tissue damage, but tendonitis is mainly attributed to inflammation and over use. The ibuprofen could have played a role in the development of the inflammation as well. There have also been some studies that came out connecting it and other NSAIDs to directly effecting testosterone in a negative way. Cutting it out is good idea. The best combo I've found, is 50-100mg or more of CBD in tincture form sublingual to relieve inflammation and 250mcg of BPC-157 per day. I'm a small guy, so you might want need more BPC. If you're doing one shot a day of BPC, with 16 hours off, there's no need to cycle. Ben Greenfield has some pretty awesome podcasts all about peptides. I source mine from xpeptides. I think they might be a bit pricey, but I've never been disappointed. It took a while but I rarely have issues with the elbows now, and if I do, I just slam some extra CBD. Good luck my friend!


----------



## Kaioken (Oct 12, 2020)

Almost forgot. You can google a peptide calculator that will do all the math for you.


----------



## Kaioken (Oct 22, 2020)

Sorry wouldn't let me send a private...
CBD refers to cannabidiol. A cannabinoid from the hemp, or cannabis, plant. No script needed. You can find it everywhere now, but it's not all the same quality. I get mine from lazarusnaturals.com. I prefer the high potency full plant extract. It taste like shit, but it works! Don't worry, there is no THC, so it's not psychoactive, and won't make you fail a drug test. It's completely legal in all 50 states. I typically use one dropper under the tounge at night. Two if I'm having an elbow flare up. Hold it for at least two minutes before you swallow to promote sublingual absorption. Don't use it, or any anti inflammatory, right after a workout. They can blunt the hormetic response to the workout you just did. Hope this helps! Good luck my friend.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

Hey folks..

New here..  Really need advise on dosage.   The vial I ordered is a combo of TCB-500 and BPC-157 (10mg).

I'm reading SO many mixed messages on the various sites referring to :

1) how often to take - some day daily, most say 2-3 times a week; and now here 2x a day
2) how much water to mix with and how much to pull into the sryinge
3)  where to inject, but that seems to be consistent - inject into the area effected (for me shoulder)

Then there are all these terms IU, mcg, etc etc - very confusing

I would really appreciate some help!!!


----------

